# Lohnt der umstieg auf WQHD



## Hakash (4. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend, ich habe da ne Frage und zwar möchte ich mir ein neuen Monitor Kaufen.
Nun hatte ich die Ganze Zeit nen 24 Zoll FHD TN Panel, mich würde aber mal WQHD Interresieren.
Leider hat MediaMarkt sowas nicht angeschlossen stehen, deshalb frage ich mal hier nach.
Lohnt sich ein Upgrade auf WQHD 24 Zoll mit IPS Panel.
Und ist die Grafikunterschied wirklich so gut.
Spielen tuhe ich alles Querbeet, ob WoW, CSGo, Fallout 4 usw.
System sieht Aktuell so aus: I5 4590, R9 380 4G.
Mein Budget liegt bei 300€ und habe eben diesen hier Gesehen:
ASUS VX24AH, kostet Aktuell 300€ und es gibt net Cashback Aktion dabei.
Nun meine Frage kennt jemand den Monitor oder hat jemand nen besseren für den Preis.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus.mfg

https://geizhals.de/asus-vx24ah-90lm0110-b01370-a1206083.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## sleipDE (4. Januar 2016)

Hast du dir mal einen 24Zoll mit WQHD Auflösung angesehen, das zu lesen wird keine Freude, der Standard bei WQHD ist 27Zoll.

Wenn das von der Größe passt dann würde ich persönlich den Dauerbrenner nehmen, ist nochmal 1Zoll größer und hat halt die Höhenverstellung.
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich selbst hab den Schritt von FHD auf UHD gemacht und würde es jederzeit wieder tun, da ich meine Monitore im Schnitt um die 5-6Jahre nutze würde es mir später leid tun wenn es stärkere Grakas gibt keinen UHD genommen zu haben und eben noch mit WQHD rumzueiern, ich denke wir sind uns alle einig das WQHD nur ein Zwischenschritt ist. Ob FHD/WQHD/UHD ist aber wie alles anderen reine Geschmackssache, ob der Umstieg lohnt musst du schon selbst wissen, dazu mal einen Monitor anschauen gehen.

Da gäbe es eben auch noch die 144Hz Monitore, schonmal sowas ausprobiert?


----------



## TollerHecht (4. Januar 2016)

Bin... 2010 auf WQHD umgestiegen? Jedenfalls steigt die Grafikqualität signifikant, das lässt sich gar nicht beschreiben wie viel hübscher das UI und die Spiele in WQHD aussehen. Aber auf 24" wäre mir das persönlich zu mickrig.


----------



## the.hai (4. Januar 2016)

also ich hab von 24 fhd auf 27whqd gewechselt und finde es gut. erst bei noch grösseren monitoren würde ich auf uhd gehen wollen.

für nen 27er ist es die perfekte auflösung.


----------



## cerbero (5. Januar 2016)

Ich sitz vor oben genanntem Dell 2515 - Ja, das Lesen ist manchmal etwas Aufwand wenn man nicht nachskaliert/größer stellt. Aber es sieht definitiv _viel _besser aus.


----------



## Roli (5. Januar 2016)

WQHD ist eben höher aufgelöst aus FHD. Ergo sieht es auch "besser" aus.
Ob sich das für dich lohnt, kannst nur du entscheiden.
Bei deinem Budget und deiner gewünschten Panelart wäre der genannte Dell U2515h auch meine Empfehlung.
Einzige Problempunkte sind eben das IPS-Panel (Geschmacksfrage) und die Größe (25´ ist mir persönlich zu klein, ich skaliere schon auf 27´ WQHD nach).
Ansonsten ein solider Monitor und im Grunde der einzige, welcher für dich in Frage kommt.


----------



## Reyno59 (5. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin erst vor kurzen von nem 21,5" FHD Monitor mit TN Panel auf den besagten Dell U2515H umgestiegen und natürlich von der reinen Größe  des Geräts war ich geplättet, aber vor allem im Desktopbetrieb von der vergrößerten "Nutzungsfläche" (habe ein FHD Wallpaper drauf gehabt und dort waren auf einmal überall schwarze Flächen in den Ecken zu sehen, welche das "mehr" an Auflösung darstellen).
Auch beim Spielen war ich vom Kontrast der Farben und vor allem von der "Klarheit" des Bildes sehr angetan.
Also für mich ganz klar ne Empfehlung zum Umstieg.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Reyno59


----------



## Bulo22 (6. Januar 2016)

Wie sieht es bei dir mit Backlight-Bleeding und IPS-Glow aus? Irgendwie störend, wenn man von TN auf IPS wechselt?


----------



## XyZaaH (6. Januar 2016)

Kommt auf das Sample deines Monitors an.


----------



## Ion (6. Januar 2016)

Nutze doch VSR/Downsampling um dir das Ganze einmal anzusehen. Für WQHD brauchst du eine starke GPU. Die 380 ist nicht gerade die beste dafür.


----------



## facehugger (6. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Nutze doch VSR/Downsampling um dir das Ganze einmal anzusehen. Für WQHD brauchst du eine starke GPU. Die 380 ist nicht gerade die beste dafür.


Korrekt, etwas ähnliches wollte ich auch grad schreiben *@TE:* teste WQHD doch erst einmal per VSR im Treiber an. Dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden ob es ein neuer Moni sein soll/muss. Und ja, die R9 380 ist meist zu schwach für Spaß in 2560x1440...

Gruß


----------



## Roli (6. Januar 2016)

Bulo22 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir mit Backlight-Bleeding und IPS-Glow aus? Irgendwie störend, wenn man von TN auf IPS wechselt?



Moin, das ist sehr subjektiv. Manche empfinden Bleeding, Lichthöfe und generell IPS als sehr störend. Ich z.B. mag IPS gar nicht.
Andere wieder wollen kein TN, und selbst wenn Lichthöfe, Glitzern oder Bleeding vorhanden sind, wird es nicht als störend empfunden.

Die Frage kannst du dir nur selber beantworten.
Wenn du allergisch gegen Lichthöfe oder Bleeding bist, solltest du eher nach einem TN Ausschau halten.
Kann dir da den XL2730z empfehlen, hier bei Bedarf mein Review:

Amazon.de: Rolands Rezension von BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (V...

Die Frage nach der Power solltest du dir aber auch noch mal stellen, und etwas nachforschen, ob die 380 ausreicht für WQHD, ohne zu große Einschränkungen in den Settings.

Mit der 290/390 ist es bei mir kein Problem, bei der 380 müsstest du prüfen..

Gruß


----------



## Bulo22 (8. Januar 2016)

@Roli: danke für die Antwort, ich sehe mich mittlerweile schon länger nach einem neuen Zweitbildschirm um, warte mit dem Kauf aber noch bis mein alter Samsung den Geist aufgibt (SyncMaster 2333HD). Bisher war ich vom U2515H sehr angetan,  aber BLB und der IPS-Glow schrecken mich schon irgendwie ab, gerade auch, weil ich mit meinem LG 24GM77 mit TN-Panel mehr als zufrieden bin (tolle Farben und eine sehr schöne Performance beim Zocken). Beim Zweitbildschirm reichen ja 60Hz, die Auflösung soll 1440p sein (auf 24 oder 25"). Am liebsten würde ich mir den U2515H mal live irgendwo ansehen, aber in Saturn & MediaMarkt gibt es das Ding leider nicht...


----------



## donnied88 (9. Januar 2016)

Bulo22 schrieb:


> @Roli: danke für die Antwort, ich sehe mich mittlerweile schon länger nach einem neuen Zweitbildschirm um, warte mit dem Kauf aber noch bis mein alter Samsung den Geist aufgibt (SyncMaster 2333HD). Bisher war ich vom U2515H sehr angetan,  aber BLB und der IPS-Glow schrecken mich schon irgendwie ab, gerade auch, weil ich mit meinem LG 24GM77 mit TN-Panel mehr als zufrieden bin (tolle Farben und eine sehr schöne Performance beim Zocken). Beim Zweitbildschirm reichen ja 60Hz, die Auflösung soll 1440p sein (auf 24 oder 25"). Am liebsten würde ich mir den U2515H mal live irgendwo ansehen, aber in Saturn & MediaMarkt gibt es das Ding leider nicht...



Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen: Die Monitore in Elektromärkten werden mit Festbeleuchtung beleuchtet, ähnlich wie das Obst im Supermarkt. Da kannst du garnichts vergleichen. Ich würde mir  an deiner Stele den Dell einfach mal bestellen und anschauen.
Das Bild mit Ips ist schon ein anderes als mit TN und falls er wirklich stärkeres BLB bzw Glow haben sollte kannst du ihn einpacken und wieder zurückschicken. Finde da muss man auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, als Kunde darf man schon eine gewisse Qualität erwarten.
Am besten dann einfach bei Amazon bestellen. Die zahlen hier weder gerechte Löhne noch angemessene Steuern. Da brauch man dann absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben.


----------



## Bulo22 (9. Januar 2016)

vermutlich werde ich es so machen und ihn auf gut Glück bestellen, denn 1440p und TN gibt es erst um wesentlich mehr Geld, das ist mir ein Zweitmonitor aber ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht wert.


----------



## Schori (9. Januar 2016)

Ich habe den Umstieg von FullHD 24'' auf WQHD 27'' erst letzte Woche gemacht und ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen.
Der iiyama aus meiner Signatur hat +/- 350€ gekostet und ich kann ihn nur wärmstens Empfehlen.
Super Bild, Super Verarbeitung, reichhaltiges Zubehör, hat sogar Freesync und ich will es nicht mehr missen.


----------

